# Excel html and web forms...excel to web revisited, non-vba



## marc j (Mar 10, 2013)

Good day everyone,

I am looking to learn or somebody can guide me...on how to fill out web forms
from the address bar or url directly because then we can use the hyperlink function

I can create a hyperlink and prepopulate the send an email....to, cc, subject body and etc with information from cells from my speadsheet...like this...
HYPERLINK("mailto:"&A17&";"&A18&"&cc="&A19&"?subject=this is the subject line&body=Att Team%0dPlease call the client:%0d%0dphone numbner: "&B10&"%0dNAME: "&B6&"%0dissue : "&B11&"%0dTIMEOFcall:"&B11&"%0dTIMEOFcall:","click  here")

I can enter this straight into the address bar and "mr excel message board" appears in the search box..
the search box being named q, (click in box then right click and inspect element name=q)
https://www.google.ca/?q=mr excel message board

I can ultimately do this
=HYPERLINK("https://www.google.ca/?q="&G14&"%20"&G15&"%20"&G16&"%20"&G17&"","search cells g14-g17")
 where g14=mr g15=excel g16=message g17=board

But when it comes to fill out web forms for major companies
HYPERLINK("https://website /formpage/?lastname="&g20&"","last name ")

Not one of the hyperlink functions works fully...but it works for google..."&g20&" 

I have all the information in my spreadsheet, but I need to copy and paste into the web forms.

Is there information I can find on the html webpage under "inspect element" that will advise me if we can use the hyperlink function, and if we can what format is needed?

I use excel 2007 with IE at work and excel 2010 with chrome at home


Marc J


----------



## eddyparkinson (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't think the idea will work. It will work with some websites, but many will not let you do this. ... If you want to try .. "Is there information I can find on the html webpage under "inspect element"" ... Yes, you will need to learn about HTML forms see www.w3schools.com/html/html_forms.asp 

Eddy.


----------



## marc j (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks!


----------

